# Bugs in my beans



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm told sometimes that when you buy dry beans they might have bugs or bug eggs in them.
If I dry vacuum packed them in a canning jar would the vacuum kill them? I would think it 
would be hard to breath in a vacuum.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mylar with Oxygen absorbers works great. Just make sure you get a good seal and check them 24 hours after your seal them to make sure of no air leaks. 

Dry canning works but we prefer the mylar bag option due to volume and space. 

Side note, we dry canned some Ritz crackers 7 years ago and we popped one open recently and the crackers were fresh and crispy as if they were new in a box!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep...Uncle Slippy has the right idea on this. Back when first started to prep..you was supposed to put the beans..or wheat oats..etc..in a plastic bucket and put a chunk of dry ice on top which allegedly since it was heavier than air..it sink down into the bucket to expell the O 2. After its sunk you put the lid on it and filled up more to hold up your bed. Most of the know how came from the Mo Mos.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Freeze your beans in your freezer for 24 hours. Then do the vac seal thing. Freezing will kill any potential eggs


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Vacuum sealins usually isn't a hard vac. Use the mylar bag and oxygen absorbers. Any bugs remains in the beans just add to the protein content.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Freeze your beans in your freezer for 24 hours. Then do the vac seal thing. Freezing will kill any potential eggs


We do this with not only beans, but rice as well.
Never had any problems with weevils.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Freeze your beans in your freezer for 24 hours. Then do the vac seal thing. Freezing will kill any potential eggs


Does freezing beans add moisture through the original bags?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was really wanting to use canning jars. I mean I am going to have a bunch of 
canning jars and lids in my preps. Why store them empty? Save some room if I
fill the jars with beans or any of my preps.
So the question is,,,,
I'm told sometimes that when you buy dry beans they might have bugs or bug eggs in them.
If I dry vacuum packed them in a canning jar would the vacuum kill them? I would think it 
would be hard to breath in a vacuum.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> Freeze your beans in your freezer for 24 hours. Then do the vac seal thing. Freezing will kill any potential eggs


Wow good plan. Thanks. That should certainly knock the weevils and eggs for a loop. Thats why old folks should store the flour and cornmeal in the freezer most likely


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hummmmm where I live I have seen it drop to below zero for days on end and in the spring we
still have plenty of bugs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well after the weevils and eggs are killed then you got to deprive it of 02 and or H20 until near chow time. Thats the object. Freezing it and throwing it out in the yard aint gonna work.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Does freezing beans add moisture through the original bags?


It could. If they're moist, obviously you don't want to vac seal yet. When you take it the beans out, let them sit and get to room temperature and dry out before vacuum sealing.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hummmmm where I live I have seen it drop to below zero for days on end and in the spring we
> still have plenty of bugs.


Yeah, I don't know what to tell you about that. I know I've heard the freezer recommendation from a couple different reputable sources. It appears to work. Another method is dry canning. That'll work if you don't have a vacuum sealer.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Yeah, I don't know what to tell you about that. I know I've heard the freezer recommendation from a couple different reputable sources. It appears to work. Another method is dry canning. That'll work if you don't have a vacuum sealer.


Tests are in order. I trust that it works. I was wondering because if you protected against possible introduction of moisture with careful environmental controls it may increase shelf life.

I am glad to have read your post. I have 100 lbs of beans and 100lbs of rice that I probably should have frozen before storing in Mylar within buckets.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

No need for Texas folks to worry about canning dry pintos We eat em faster than Trump can send us a check to buy some more. its just one of them old things that yankees dont understand.


----------

